# ORBEA USA 07 website is up and runnning!



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice.

Doesn't show the frame prices though. I plan on getting a Diva frame for my wife, but haven't heard the MSRP on it though.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

dave99ag said:


> Nice.
> 
> Doesn't show the frame prices though. I plan on getting a Diva frame for my wife, but haven't heard the MSRP on it though.


2300.00


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Gracias.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

All of a sudden I am preferring this mountain bike frame...


----------

